

This Week in Pixels - elischiff
http://www.elischiff.com/blog/2015/3/31/this-week-in-pixels

======
RubyPinch
@Apple/polarclock thing: That design really isn't that uncommon. There have
been enough widgets on android that take a similar shape (A circle)

